# What to do with Belgian endive?



## taxlady (Mar 5, 2019)

We got some Belgian endive in our most recent grocery order. It's a little bitter, which we both dislike. I put a few julienned leaves in a salad and that was fine. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Nothing with tomatoes, potatoes, bell peppers, eggplant, or sweet potatoes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 5, 2019)

You can use the leaves as cups for chicken salad, tuna salad, taco salad, etc.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 5, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> You can use the leaves as cups for chicken salad, tuna salad, taco salad, etc.


That’s the only thing I could think of. I remember making a smoked trout salad app for a small party several years ago, and I plated it in endive cups. Pretty sure that’s the first and last time I’ve ever had endive, but I’m sure I’ll try it again. Someday.

It IS a bit bitter, and have no idea how to ameliorate that. Maybe char it on the grill to caramelize the sugars in it and giving it a sweet dressing?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 6, 2019)

I grilled it once, and it was good that way, but it's probably too early for that in your area (and mine, for that matter!).  So maybe oven roast them in a skillet, with some butter, some sugar and vinegar to balance the bitter, then toss in the skillet on the stove, to reduce the liquid, to coat them.  

And if you are into Indian cooking, look for recipes using bitter melons, for ideas on things to combine them with.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2019)

Anyone ever use it in a stir fry?


----------



## caseydog (Mar 6, 2019)

I like endive as part of a mixed salad, but not by itself. It balances out with sweeter leafy greens. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2019)

Didn't we just have a discussion about bitter greens? It was finally decided in to order to get rid of the bitterness, boil the leaves a couple of times.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 6, 2019)

I had it recently in a chopped salad with root vegetables.  I like the consistency, cause it had kind of a spongy crisp texture.  By itself it was bitter, but the dressing seemed to tone it down ( just as the dressing tones down arugula ).  Other than that, over never found any other use for it.  But then again, I didn't really look for another use either.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 6, 2019)

*Top 10 Ways To Enjoy Belgian Endive*


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2019)

Ooh, interesting MsM. Thanks


----------



## jennyema (Mar 6, 2019)

Grill it


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2019)

jennyema said:


> Grill it


I think it will go off before I can grill it. There are still several feet of snow around and on top of my grill.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 6, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I think it will go off before I can grill it. There are still several feet of snow around and on top of my grill.


Then, the cold man’s grill: broil it! Maybe a brush of olive oil and tiny sprinkle of sugar, a bit of salt will bring out the sweetness. Or finelychopped peppers and honey - sweet and hot! Oh wait, no chili peppers, right? 

Your devotion to your own well being humbles me!


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 6, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I think it will go off before I can grill it. There are still several feet of snow around and on top of my grill.


That phrase “go off,” translated to American as “go bad,” cracks me up every time! I keep picturing a cartoon cabbage with a timer stuck in it, counting down on a digital display!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 7, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Then, the cold man’s grill: broil it! Maybe a brush of olive oil and tiny sprinkle of sugar, a bit of salt will bring out the sweetness. Or finelychopped peppers and honey - sweet and hot! Oh wait, no chili peppers, right?
> 
> Your devotion to your own well being humbles me!


 That devotion is easy. If I eat those things, I hurt the next day.

Actually, chili peppers are okay. It might be the capsaicin, which is anti-inflammatory. I don't actually know about the other capsicums - the bell peppers, yet. I still have to give those a seriously testing. And, a friend can tolerate any of the ripe bell peppers, just not the green ones, so I will have to test that too.


----------

